# wiring for single phase motor



## pjf134 (Mar 6, 2011)

Need someone to help with wiring a lathe. I have some house wire 12-2 wg and I want to do a temp wiring for lathe before I place it in it's resting spot. What I want to do is run wire to for-rev switch then motor for startup. The motor is a GE 5KC37NN6C 1/2 HP, it has 2 loose wires (red &amp; black) assuming it came off the L posts since the nuts were missing. The tag on the motor shows low voltage hookup as shown on sketch. The drum switch on the sketch is showing contact position in different positions. I was confused on the sketch for the switch, but found out someone reversed handle and sketch did not match, but now it does. I think that is what gave me a brain fart on wiring today. I just wanted to see what everybody comes up with before I wire it up. I am going to add a on-off switch before the drum switch later on.
 Thanks,
 Paul

Diagram deleted @ author's request. tw


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 6, 2011)

Try this pdf.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 6, 2011)

This one?


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, I had the page open when I read your post, and it still showed, so I grabbed it. I think it is cached in my Firefox temp files, as I still see it in the original location.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 6, 2011)

My pleasure. We aim to please....even though sometimes we miss.


----------



## pjf134 (Mar 6, 2011)

Tony,
 You took my sketch off too, which applies to my motor &amp; switch. The tag on my GE motor might only work on my motor only, don't know for sure. The same might apply to the switch.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 6, 2011)

My apologies, Paul. I must have misunderstood the requested action.


----------



## pjf134 (Mar 6, 2011)

Tony,
 I got confused from the start, that's why I posted. While I was posting I found out the drum switch diagram did not match switch, and I found out the handle was switched, so everything was backwards, that is what got to me. I fixed that so it matched. I think we are OK now.
 Thanks guys,
 Paul


----------

